# Problème de partitions après bidouille avec BootCamp



## cactux (23 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis dans le pétrin après de mauvaises manip avec Windows sur mon mac. Je me résigne doucement à tout reformater, mais si un expert passe par là…
En bref, Utilitaire de disque ne parvient pas à redimensionner ma partition principale après un formatage de la partition secondaire par Windows.


La version longue maintenant : j’ai fait toutes sortes d’erreurs pour en arriver là.

Erreur 1 : mon *MacBookPro fin 2011 (sous El Capitan)* ne permettant pas, avec BootCamp, de créer et de booter sur une clé usb, j’ai été bidouiller dans info.plist pour que ce soit possible.

Erreur 2 : Une fois devant l’installeur windows, celui-ci me renvoie une erreur, disant qu’il lui faut une partition GPT sur les systèmes EFI. Au lieu d’abandonner, j’ai décidé de passer outre BootCamp et de tenter d’installer windows « directement », en lui créant une partition GPT avec DiskUtility qui j’ai supprimée puis récréée sous windows. Celui-ci semble s’installer cette fois…mais m’affiche un message d’erreur à la fin de l’installation. Lorsque je retourne sur MacOS pour supprimer la partition « windows », DiskUtility me dit que c’est impossible, sans plus de détails.

(Erreur 3 ? : )J’ai ensuite tenté de supprimer cette partition via windows, mais DiskUtility ne m’affiche l’espace libre nulle part (que ce soit sous OS X ou dans la fonctionnalité de récupération). Je suis arrivé à la recréer (et à la re-supprimer) sous windows (et même à y accéder via os x quand formatée en exFAT), mais je souhaiterais retrouver une seule partition de la taille totale de mon disque.

Cf la capture et ci-dessous pour voir où j'en suis actuellement.

diskutil cs list

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 77DF5217-020D-48D8-B174-0FB13A7542FC

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh SSD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         439054004224 B (439.1 GB)

    Free Space:   18907136 B (18.9 MB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 0321F982-1BB4-4ED8-A2D4-526054B32503

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     439054004224 B (439.1 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 4FD3FFE8-6D81-451A-AC84-F0030759CD96

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume A01F6418-D7C5-43FA-8014-8F82FE1D6695

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk1

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          438682775552 B (438.7 GB)

            Revertible:            Yes (no decryption required)

            LV Name:               Macintosh SSD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh SSD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS





diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh SSD           439.1 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:         Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh SSD          +438.7 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                A01F6418-D7C5-43FA-8014-8F82FE1D6695

                                Unencrypted


Merci d’avance à quiconque qui essaiera de m’aider!

Vous êtes ma dernière chance avant de tout formater.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2016)

Salut *cactux
*
Tu as frappé à la bonne porte : c'est ici le garage spécialisé dans la réparation des fuites de carter d'espace disque utilisable avec deux mécaniciens fous qui y bricolent en alternance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors la situation est limpide : tu as une petite partition *4: Microsoft Reserved 134.2 MB disk0s4* juste en-dessous de la *Recovery HD* qui fait obstacle à la récupération de l'espace libre d'environ *42 Go* situé encore en-dessous à la partition principale *2: Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh SSD 439.1 GB disk0s2*.

Voici la manœuvre récupératrice :

*- a)* tu passes d'abord la commande (en copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL disk0s4
```
 par laquelle tu supprimes la partition n°*4* de *134 Mo* en virant ses blocs au statut de *free_space*. Désormais > une bande continue d'espace libre existe juste en-dessous de la *Recovery HD*.

*- b)* tu passes ensuite la commande (en copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack A01F6418-D7C5-43FA-8014-8F82FE1D6695 0b
```
 par laquelle tu demandes le re-dimensionnement de la pile des *Volumes Logiques CoreStorage* inscrits sur la partition n°*2* *Macintosh HD*. Cette commande d'ordre complexe dans son processus exécutif  (re-dimensionnement du *Volume Logique* > du *Volume Physique* en corrélation > étirement du système de fichiers *JHFS+* terminal > inscription dans le table de partition *GUID* d'en-tête du disque) est sujette à un protocole préalable : la vérification d'intégrité du système de fichiers *JHFS+* ancré sur le *Volume Logique* de la partition bénéficiaire.

*- b1)* S'il n'y a d'erreur (*exit code = 0*) > la commande devrait passer.

*- b2)* S'il y a des erreurs (*exit code > 0*) > re-démarre en mode *Recovery* (tiens pressées les touches *⌘R* de l'écran noir jusqu'à l'affichage de la ) et fais un _S.O.S._ dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» sur le volume *Macintosh HD* > puis re-démarre > ré-ouvre ta session > repasse ma commande *b)* qui devrait être honorée.​=> quelque soit le cas de figure > *re-démarre* à la fin impérativement ton Mac pour mettre à jour le *kernel*.​
Si tu as besoin ensuite de tuyaux pour installer W-10 dans une partition *BOOTCAMP* > ouvre un nouveau fil spécifique à cette question...


----------



## cactux (24 Novembre 2016)

Salut macomaniac,
MILLE MERCIS!
Nickel, ça a marché du premier coup, tu m'as évité une journée de réinstallation!
Pour ce qui est de Windows, je crois avoir compris qu'il ne valait mieux pas tenter d'installation par une clé USB, puisque celle-ci semble impossible par défaut, que d'après mes recherches, mon mac n'est pas compatible à 100% avec l'EFI boot pour windows (même si je ne suis pas certain de ce que ça veut dire), et que la dernière fois ou j'avais installé windows, j'étais passé par un DVD et tout avait fonctionné...
Enfin bref, merci encore!


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2016)

cactux a dit:


> Nickel, ça a marché du premier coup, tu m'as évité une journée de réinstallation!


le « garage » MacGé : c'est ce qu'il y a de plus rapide... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


cactux a dit:


> l'EFI boot pour windows



Tout dépend quelle version de Windows tu essaies d'installer :

- si c'est W-7 > alors c'est un OS qui boote en mode « *Legacy* » : càd. que l'*EFI* (le Programme Interne du Mac) doit passer par la description de sa partition donnée par une table secondaire de type *H*ybrid_*MBR* inscrite sur le bloc *0* du disque ;

- si c'est W-10 > alors c'est un OS qui boote en mode « *UEFI* » : càd. que l'*EFI* passe par la description de sa partition donnée par la table principale *GPT* (*G*UID *P*artition *T*able) inscrite sur les *32* premiers blocs du disque.​=> chacune de ces options demande des ajustements _a la mano_ > dès lors qu'on ne passe pas par l'«Assistant BootCamp».​


----------



## Fatal Wis Titi (10 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'espère poster au bon endroit. Donc... J'ai utilisé Bootcamp pour installer Windows 10 (image ISO) sur mon iMac 2016 Fusion Drive. Jusqu'ici tout allait bien, la procédure s'est lancée, Bootcamp a téléchargé les fichiers de prise en charge Windows puis à commencer à préparer la partition d'accueil.

C'est à ce moment où j'ai décidé d'arrêter la procédure (en cliquant sur le bouton "arrêter" de l'assistance Bootcamp). C'est là que ça c'est gâté : L'ordinateur à ramé pendant quelque temps et bootcamp s'est complètement figé (curseur multicolore).

J'ai donc fait un reset. Le redémarrage s'est déroulé correctement, mais le problème est que depuis, je n'ai plus du tout accès à la partition qui devait accueillir Windows (d'environ 120 Go). Et je ne peut même pas relancer Bootcamp car la procédure plante lors de la préparation d'une nouvelle partition.

J'ai chercher sur le net diverses réponses à mon problème mais je n'ai rien trouvé. Voilà ce que diskutil et diskutil cs me donne dans le terminal :



          DISKUTIL LIST :








          DISKUTIL CS LIST :






J'espère que vous saurez m'aider car j'aimerais vraiment installer Windows avec Bootcamp mais je ne peut plus, et faire une restauration Time Machine me paraît un peu extrême et je ne suis pas certains que cela me permette de récupérer ma partition.

Merci par avance d'avoir pris le temps de lire jusqu'au bout.

Bonne soirée


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2016)

Salut *Fatal Wis Titi
*
Ah ! «Windows-Sur-Mac»... on en arrive toujours à la case : « garage macgé » soit au départ, soit à la fin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici le diagnostic de ton cas : il s'agit d'un incident assez rare, avec un pronostic de réparation incertain.

Tu as manifestement un _iMac_ récent avec 2 disques : un SSD de *24 Go* et un HDD de *1 To* > les 2 partitions principales de ces disques (*disk0s2* & *disk1s2*) associées logiciellement par un dispositif *CoreStorage* de type «Fusion Drive».

Dans un tel cas de figure (*CoreStorage* associatif) > le SSD demeure toujours intouché par des repartitionnements > lesquels n'affectent jamais que le disque associé second : le HDD. C'est donc toujours lui qui porte la partition de récupération *Recovery HD* (*disk1s3*) > et en-dessous encore, quant il y a lieu, une partition *BOOTCAMP* dédiée à «Windows» (*disk1s4*).

En ce qui te concerne > tu as planté délibérément l'opération de re-partitionnement de l'«Assistant BootCamp» avant qu'il n'ait complété cette tâche > càd. n'ait créé sur le HDD une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *120 Go* (environ) en *disk1s4*. En suite de quoi, comme tu peux le constater du point de vue du partitionnement basique (commande *diskutil list*) --> la partition *CoreStorage* du HDD (*disk1s2*) a gardé sa taille originelle = *999,3 Go*.

_Mézalor_ (te demandes-tu) quel est le problème ? - le problème concerne l'allocation des espaces *à l'intérieur* de la structure logique du *CoreStorage* «Fusion Drive».

Un *CoreStorage* consiste, pour l'essentiel, à importer 1 ou 2 (Fusion Drive) disque(s) dur(s) virtuel(s) à même 1 (ou 2) partition(s) d'accueil > de sorte que la définition même de l'espace de la partition se trouve convertie, de *container* de blocs bruts (définition *POSIX*) à *Physical Volume* (disque physique virtuel) => et à exporter un disque virtuel miroir de ce *Physical Volume* : un *Logical Volume*, qui en constitue une redondance logique. Sur un nœud de device (*dev node*) de ce *Logical Volume* > se trouve ancré le système de fichiers *JHFS+* classique gérant les écritures aux blocs comme des fichiers relevant d'un répertoire (volume). Ce dispositif binaire (*Volume Physique* <=> *Volume Logique*) comporte une instance médiatrice : une *Famille de Volumes Logiques* comme traducteur assurant la correspondance entre les 2 disques virtuels. Enfin, toutes ces instances se trouvent comprises dans un Ensemble Logique, qui est le *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* du *CoreStorage*.

Bref : en ce qui concerne le  *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* de ton *CoreSorage* Fusion Drive --> les 2 *Physical Volumes* sont bien en place sur leurs partitions de résidence, avec chacun la bonne taille (*23,6 Go* & *999,3 Go*) > la *Famille de Volumes Logiques* est au rendez-vous et ne comporte pas de paramètre de chiffrement (--> correspondance immédiate et transparente entre les 2 disques virtuels) > mais le *Volume Logique* unique exporté est nettement plus petit en taille (*883 Go*) que la taille qu'il devrait avoir pour correspondre à la somme des tailles des *Physical Volumes* : soit *1 To* => il existe donc actuellement *127 Go* de *free_space* (espace libre) sur le *Physical Volume* n°2 (celui du HDD, seul concerné par les repartitionnements dans un Fusion Drive) > espace libre qui n'est pas utilisé pour la génération du *Volume Logique* exporté.

Il s'agit donc d'une erreur interne au *CoreStorage* (inadéquation des tailles *Volumes Physiques* <=> *Volume Logique*) qui est absolument invisible du point de vue du niveau basique de partitionnement (*POSIX*).

Comment se fait-il que cette erreur se soit produite (te demandes-tu) ? - eh ! le repartitionnement d'un dispositif *CoreStorage* est toujours un processus d'une extrême complexité, car (s'il s'agit d'une réduction) : il y a toujours d'abord processus de rétrécissement couplé du *système de fichiers jhfs+* ancré sur le *dev node* du *Volume Logique* et de la taille de ce même disque virtuel du *Volume Logique* > puis rétrécissement couplé de la taille du seul *Volume Physique* du HDD de manière à ce qu'il soit ramené à congruence du couple : *système de fichiers / Volume Logique* rétrécis > & de la taille du *container brut* de la partition *POSIX* (*disk1s2*) avec enregistrement de son nouveau décompte de blocs dans la table de partition *GPT* de l'en-tête du HDD.

Ton initiative de couper l'opération initiée de l'«Assistant BootCamp» est intervenue pile au moment où le couple : *système de fichiers JHFS+ / Volume Logique* avait été rétréci à la taille requise de *883 Go* > mais avant que le couple : *Volume Physique n°2  / container de blocs de la partition disk1s2* ait pu être re-dimensionné à congruence. Il s'ensuit que le rétrécissement du *Volume Logique* et de son *système de fichiers* a généré de l'espace libre sur le *Physical Volume n°2* du HDD.

La possibilité de réparer ce type d'inadéquation de taille *Volume Logique < Volume Physique* dans un dispositif *CoreStorage* est d'issue incertaine - un dispositif *CoreStorage* de type Fusion Drive n'étant pas susceptible de surcroît de « *réversion logique* » non destructrice.

--------------------​
Je te propose de passer dans le «Terminal» la commande de réparation spécifique à ce cas (copier-coller)  :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeLV 981F6BBA-4FC7-4A5F-9023-ACC318E35370 0b
```
 qui requiert le re-dimensionnement du *Volume Logique* & du *système de fichiers* couplé seuls > par élargissement à tout l'espace libre actuellement disponible sur le *Volume Physique* impliqué du HDD (*0b* = *0*_*b*yte signifiant : "_n'échapper aucun bloc libre sur le Volume Physique pour le redimensionnement du Volume Logique_").

=> tu vas bien voir si tu obtiens un message d'erreur ou non. Si tu obtiens un message d'erreur > re-démarre en tenant pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* de l'écran noir jusqu'à l'affichage de la  (démarrage en mode *Recovery*) > «Utilitaire de Disque» > sélection du *Volume Logique Macintosh HD* > _S.O.S._ => re-démarre normalement > repasse la commande de re-dimensionnement.

=> poste le retour d'une commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 en fin d'opération (et ne fais pas de capture d'écran ce coup-ci ! Reste en mode texte ! Sélection du tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘V* pour le copier ici. Ça évite au "garagiste" du *CoreStorage* d'avoir à faire un glisser-déposer de ton image sur son Bureau de session > afficher avec «Aperçu» > disposition en parallèle de la fenêtre de «Safari» affichant la page MacGé > recopiage à la main des chiffres de l'image en chiffres au clavier).


----------



## Fatal Wis Titi (10 Décembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Fatal Wis Titi
> *
> Ah ! «Windows-Sur-Mac»... on en arrive toujours à la case : « garage macgé » soit au départ, soit à la fin
> 
> ...




Merci pour votre réponse mais cette nuit j'ai fait une restauration time machine et j'ai récupéré mon espace libre suite à une fausse manip de ma part dans le terminale (diskutil erasevolume 98...). 

J'avais complètement reformaté mon disk Macintosh HD. Du coup obligé de faire une restauration. Et j'ai pris une sauvegarde antérieure à mon opération Bootcamp et me voilà avec mon Macintosh HD de 1 To.






Je vous remercie toutefois pour votre réponse forte instructive et très réactive. =D

Merci infiniment !


----------



## Fatal Wis Titi (10 Décembre 2016)

J'ai retenté un partitionnement Bootcamp en laissant la procédure s'accomplir jusqu'au bout et après 1h / 1h30 d'attente, l'assistant m'a dit que le disque Macintosh HD n'a pas pu être partitionné. Pourtant, depuis le terminal et l'utilitaire de disque, je me retrouve avec une partition bootcamp de 150 Go :

DISKUTIL LIST :






UTILITAIRE DE DISQUE :






Que faire à partir de là pour finaliser l'installation de Windows 10 depuis mon ISO ?

Merci encore pour votre intérêt à mon problème.


----------



## Fatal Wis Titi (10 Décembre 2016)

A mince... Voici le diskutil en copier/coller... ^^

/dev/disk0 (internal):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            841.4 GB   disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s6

   5:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk1s4

   6:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                150.0 GB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +864.0 GB   disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2

                                160A60D8-367B-4E50-B58C-12786287CA51

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2016)

Salut *FWT
*
Est-ce que tu peux *re-démarrer* un coup afin que les partitions récupèrent des numéros suivis (pour l'instant, c'est un peu le bazar) ?

Puis repasse les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et poste les 2 tableaux (en copier-coller !).

=> qu'est-ce que tu veux faire actuellement ? Parce que tu as *2* *Recovery HD* à la suite + un *OSXRESERVED* + un *BOOTCAMP* sur le HDD > bref c'est le chaos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je peux te passer des commandes pour fusionner les 3 partitions de queue du HDD en une seule au format *FAT-32* si tu veux.


----------



## Fatal Wis Titi (10 Décembre 2016)

Encore merci pour votre réponse. J'essaye d'aller vite et je vois que je me créé un peu de misère... On recommence depuis le début et je veux pouvoir installer windows 10 sur mon mac. Je vais m'en tenir à vos recommandations ^^

Voici l'état de mon DD :

DISKUTIL LIST :

/dev/disk0 (internal):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.0 TB     disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2

                                160A60D8-367B-4E50-B58C-12786287CA51

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive


DISKUTIL CS LIST : 

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 97FDFE4A-48B8-4F23-9741-3A91C9AFD07A

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         1022898851840 B (1.0 TB)

    Free Space:   176128 B (176.1 KB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 2E421C1B-6321-48ED-8499-DC31C9F39A2E

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     23553724416 B (23.6 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume B4F6028A-FE0C-4707-8833-B31A4445D9F9

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    1

    |   Disk:     disk1s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     999345127424 B (999.3 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 92A625BE-5D63-4B18-8645-1CC831BF46E7

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume 160A60D8-367B-4E50-B58C-12786287CA51

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk2

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          1021993943040 B (1.0 TB)

            Revertible:            No

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse


Voilà où j'en suis.... J'attend vos indications...

Un grand merci pour votre patience.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2016)

Actuellement donc : ton partitionnement a l'air propre comme un sou neuf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 > sauf que curieusement la numérotation des partitions du HDD saute de *disk1s2* pour la bande *CoreStorage* à *disk1s4* pour la *Recovery HD*.

=> est-ce que tu peux *re-démarrer* une fois de plus (_bis repetita placent_) > et reposter uniquement le tableau résultant d'une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 > pour vérifier si le *kernel* cette fois-ci aligne numériquement les partitions ?


----------



## Fatal Wis Titi (10 Décembre 2016)

Voilà ce que j'ai après avoir redémarré le mac...

DISKUTIL LIST :


/dev/disk0 (internal):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.0 TB     disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2

                                160A60D8-367B-4E50-B58C-12786287CA51

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive

Tout semble être rentré dans l'ordre. 

L'ultime question reste : comment faire pour installer Windows 10 maintenant ? je retente un bootcamp ?

Merci encore


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2016)

Oui : la numérotation est de nouveau suivie.

Tu n'as qu'à retenter une installation avec l'«Assistant BootCamp» - c'est quand même le procédé le plus orthodoxe - et documenter le résultat (succès / échec / problème de partitionnement...).


----------



## Fatal Wis Titi (10 Décembre 2016)

Ok je m'occupe de ça et je vous retransmet les résultats dès que la procédure prendra fin. 

Merci


----------



## Fatal Wis Titi (10 Décembre 2016)

Je viens de survoler un peu le net et le support Apple et il semblerai que mon iMac (qui est en faite un iMac fin 2015 acheté en juin dernier...) ne supporte que Windows 8 en bootcamp...


----------



## Fatal Wis Titi (11 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour bonjour,

J'ai une petite question concernant mes partitions (encore ^^)...

Est ce que s'il vous plait vous connaissez les commandes permettant de récupérer les 1 To sur mon disk2 "macintosh HD" ?


DISKUTIL LIST :

/dev/disk0 (internal):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            838.4 GB   disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk1s4

   5:           Windows Recovery                         314.6 MB   disk1s5

   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s6

   7:         Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk1s7

   8:           Windows Recovery                         314.6 MB   disk1s8

   9:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s9

  10:       Microsoft Basic Data                         152.0 GB   disk1s10

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +861.0 GB   disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2

                                EF5F8313-DB19-4449-BB1F-FADC498091EC

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive


DISKUTIL CS LIST : 

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 97FDFE4A-48B8-4F23-9741-3A91C9AFD07A

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         861904908288 B (861.9 GB)

    Free Space:   4096 B (4.1 KB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 2E421C1B-6321-48ED-8499-DC31C9F39A2E

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     23553724416 B (23.6 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume B4F6028A-FE0C-4707-8833-B31A4445D9F9

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    1

    |   Disk:     disk1s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     838351183872 B (838.4 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family BA9BBCDC-D528-4C13-A90E-F19BB769709A

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume EF5F8313-DB19-4449-BB1F-FADC498091EC

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk2

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          861000171520 B (861.0 GB)

            Revertible:            No

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse



C'est un peu le carnage après bidouille bootcamp ^^

Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Décembre 2016)

Salut 

Si tu veux supprimer l'ensemble des partitions créées par bootcamp voici les commandes à passer (les unes après les autres) :
*diskutil eraseVolume free space disk1s10
diskutil eraseVolume free space disk1s9
diskutil eraseVolume free space disk1s8
diskutil eraseVolume free space disk1s7
diskutil eraseVolume free space disk1s6
diskutil eraseVolume free space disk1s5
diskutil eraseVolume free space disk1s4*

Puis redémarrer le mac et faire un :
*diskutil cs resizestack EF5F8313-DB19-4449-BB1F-FADC498091EC 0b*


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2016)

On laisse à peine le *Ouistiti *dans un espace propre et bien rangé > pof ! il vous remet une pagaïe de 7 partitions...

Heureusement qu'il y a alternance des "garagistes" : *Jean  *a repris la clé à molette


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Décembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> On laisse à peine le *Ouistiti *dans un espace propre et bien rangé > pof ! il vous remet une pagaïe de 7 partitions...
> 
> Heureusement qu'il y a alternance des "garagistes" : *Jean  *a repris la clé à molette


Je sens qu'on va resserrer quelques boulons.
Et si ça suffit pas on va mettre de l'huile :


----------



## Fatal Wis Titi (12 Décembre 2016)

Merci Jean et macomaniac pour toutes ces réponses pertinentes !

Ca m'agace, je n'arrive pas à installer Windows 8.1 via bootcamp... Tout c'est bien passer le programme d'installation s'est lancé après le partitionnement bootcamp et le redémarrage du mac mais cependant, il a refusé d'installer windows 8 sur la partition bootcamp (et ce même après un reformatage de celle-ci toujours depuis le programme de win). 

Le message : 

"Le programme d'installation n'a pas pu créer de nouvelle partition système ni localiser une partition système existante. Consultez les fichiers  journaux d'installation pour plus d'informations."

J'ai donc bidouillé depuis le programme d'installation en supprimant, reformatant des partitions... Sans succès...
J'ai eu pour seul résultat toutes les partitions du derniers diskutil ^^.

Je crois que je vais laisser tomber... :,-(

Mais merci à vous en tout cas ! grace aux commandes de jean j'ai récupérer mon Macintosh HD de 1 To.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Décembre 2016)

As-tu envisagé l'utilisation d'un logiciel de virtualisation?
Parallels Desktop ou Vmware en payant.
VirtualBox en gratuit.


----------



## Fatal Wis Titi (13 Décembre 2016)

J'ai déjà essayé mais hélas j'utilise des logiciels gourmands (pour le travail) qui nécessite pas mal de ressources... Notamment en RAM (et je n'ai que 8 Go non changeable).

Triste sort... ^^"


----------



## Fatal Wis Titi (15 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir bonsoir très cher garage Macgé.

Je reviens solliciter vos précieux conseils afin de remédier à un soucis quelque peu similaire à celui d'il y quelques mois déjà... (boulet bonjour... ^^")

Je souhaiterais encore une fois supprimer la partition du DD qui était prévu pour Windows (disk1s4 de 171 Go) et réintégrer ces 171 Go dans ma partition Macintosh HD (disk1s2 de 828,4 Go).

Voici un copier/coller de mon diskutil :

/dev/disk0 (internal):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            828.4 GB   disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         171.0 GB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +851.0 GB   disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2

                                EF5F8313-DB19-4449-BB1F-FADC498091EC

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive



J'envisage de cleaner mon iMac avec un nettoyage OnyX (reparation de permissions, vidage du cache...) car il met beaucoup de temps à s'allumer et cela m'inquiète...

Un grand merci par avance


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2017)

Salut *Ouistiti récidiviste
*
Et voici un des deux garagistes : le garagiste spéculatif-






Ton _iMac_ est équipé de 2 disques rendus solidaires, logiciellement, par un Fusion Drive. Ce Fusion Drive est un système de stockage *CoreStorage* qui a converti au statut de *Physical Volumes* (magasins de stockage physique) les 2 partitions principales : la *disk0s2* de *23,6 Go* du SSD & la *disk1s2* de *828 Go* du HDD. Ces 2 magasins se trouvent importés dans un *Conteneur Logique* purement virtuel, intitulé *Groupe de Volumes Logiques*. Dans ce même *Conteneur*, se trouve exporté un *Logical Volume* unique, lequel est une couche logique, purement virtuelle, qui représente l'espace-disque des 2 magasins physiques sous une forme ressoudée. Sur cette couche logique, qui est donc un disque virtuel unifié, est inscrit le *système de fichiers JHFS+* qui monte le volume *Macintosh HD* de l'OS.

Quand tu as un pareil dispositif Fusion Drive > la système de secours *Recovery* réside toujours sur une partition inscrite en-dessous du magasin physique du HDD --> c'est donc ici la *Recovery HD disk1s3*. Et si tu demandes un rétrécissement global de l'espace-disque du Fusion Drive > pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* dédiée à Windows > c'est toujours en queue de HDD qu'elle est créée, en-dessous de la partition *Recovery HD disk1s3* > donc en une *disk1s4* (chez toi --> la *4: Microsoft Basic Data 171.0 GB disk1s4*). Car, pour libérer de l'espace-disque afin de permettre cette création de partition > c'est toujours la partition du magasin de stockage physique du HDD > soit la partition de résidence du *Physical Volume disk1s3* > qui se trouve rétrécie en taille > ce qui fait que l'espace libéré existe en-dessous d'elle en queue de HDD (la partition *Recovery HD* suit les mouvements de réduction ou de dilatation de la partition *disk1s3* du Fusion Drive > en se retrouvant toujours située en-dessous d'elle).

Pour récupérer à une partition existante l'espace d'une autre partition existant en-dessous d'elle > il faut toujours *2* opérations logiques enchaînées : *a)* la suppression de la partition du-dessous > ce qui convertit son espace au statut d'espace libre  --> *b)* la dilatation de la partition du-dessus > ce qui lui fait récupérer l'espace libre (la partition *Recovery HD* étant astucieusement déplacée en queue de disque au préalable pour ne pas faire obstacle). Lorsque la partition bénéficiaire n'est pas une partition standard > mais sert de support physique à un *CoreStorage* > il faut toujours que la commande *b)* de dilatation soit adressée au *Volume Logique* (disque virtuel unifié) par son *UUID*.

--------------------

En application de ce mode d'emploi théorique (que le garagiste vient juste de se repasser dans la tête en vitesse) --> tu passes (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack EF5F8313-DB19-4449-BB1F-FADC498091EC 0b
```


la 1ère commande supprimant la partition *disk1s4* > en utilisant *diskutil* avec le verbe *eraseVolume* (effacer le volume) > la mention *free* comme type (= espace libre ou non partition) > un nom bidon comme *null *> et l'identifiant d'appareil de la partition = *disk1s4* ici


la 2è > utilisant encore *diskutil* > avec la spécification *coreStorage* associée au verbe *resizeStack* (redimensionner l'empilement logique du *CoreStorage*) > l'*UUID* du *Logical Volume* > et la mention de taille finale souhaitée pour le *CoreStorage* = *0b* (qui s'interprète ainsi : "récupérer tout l'espace libre disponible en-dessous sur le HDD sans en excepter aucun byte")

=> s'il n'y a pas d'erreur dans le *système de fichiers JHFS+* qui réside tout en haut de la pile > tu devrais récupérer l'espace de *171 Go* de la partition *disk1s4*.


----------



## Fatal Wis Titi (15 Octobre 2017)

Un grand merci Macomaniac ! Comme d'habitude, expertise et solution optimale !! =D Voici une copie de mon diskutil après opération. Encore merci !

/dev/disk0 (internal):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.0 TB     disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2

                                EF5F8313-DB19-4449-BB1F-FADC498091EC

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2017)

Le volume *Macintosh HD* a bien récupéré l'espace de la partition Windows - à quand la prochaine installation de Windows ?-





----------



Fatal Wis Titi a dit:


> J'envisage de cleaner mon iMac avec un nettoyage OnyX (reparation de permissions, vidage du cache...) car il met beaucoup de temps à s'allumer et cela m'inquiète...



Tu n'as qu'à télécharger le logiciel gratuit ☞*EtreCheck*☜ > le copier dans les Applications > le lancer (motif : "Simple vérification"). C'est un logiciel de scan de la configuration matérielle et loigicielle du Mac > qui va retourner un copieux rapport.

*Attention !* (si tu veux le poser ici en copier-coller) --> avant ton coller > presse le bouton *⌹* (4è avant la fin à droite) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page et respecte la mise en forme quand il s'agit de tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité).


----------



## Fatal Wis Titi (15 Octobre 2017)

Voici le rapport obtenu après une simple vérification avec EtreCheck. Tu as (encore) des conseils à me donner ? 



```
EtreCheck version : 3.4.6 (460)
Rapport créé le 2017-10-15 18:43:46
Télécharger EtreCheck chez https://etrecheck.com
Temps d’exécution : 1:58
La vitesse : Excellente

Cliquez sur les liens [Rechercher] pour plus d’informations à partir des Communautés d’assistance Apple.
Cliquez sur les liens [Détails] pour plus d’informations sur cette ligne.

Problème : Pas de problème - seulement la vérification

Informations matérielles : ⓘ
    iMac (Retina 4K, 21.5 pouces, fin 2015)
    [Les caractéristiques techniques] - [Le guide de l’utilisateur] - [Garantie & service]
    iMac - modèle : iMac16,2
    1 3,1 GHz Intel Core i5 (i5-5675R) CPU: 4-core
    8 GB RAM Pas extensible
        BANK 0/DIMM0
            4 GB DDR3 1867 MHz ok
        BANK 1/DIMM0
            4 GB DDR3 1867 MHz ok
    Handoff/Airdrop2: disponible
    Réseau sans fil :  en1 : 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac

Informations vidéo : ⓘ
    Intel Iris Pro Graphics 6200 - VRAM : 1536 Mo
        iMac 4096 x 2304

Informations des disques : ⓘ
    APPLE HDD ST1000LM024 disk1: (1 To) (Rotational)
    [Afficher le rapport SMART]
        (disk1s1) <non monté>  [EFI]: 210 Mo
        (disk1s2) <non monté>  [Conteneur CoreStorage]: 999.35 Go
        (disk1s4) <non monté>  [Recovery]: 650 Mo

    APPLE SSD AP0032H disk0: (24 GB) (Solid State - TRIM: Oui)
        (disk0s1) <non monté>  [EFI]: 315 Mo
        (disk0s2) <non monté>  [Conteneur CoreStorage]: 23.55 Go
        (disk0s3) <non monté>  [Boot]: 134 Mo

Informations USB : ⓘ
     USB30Bus 1 TB
        Broadcom Corp. Bluetooth USB Host Controller
        Apple Inc. FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in)
        ASMedia AS2105 1 TB
        Thomann SWISSONIC EasyKeys49
        TASCAM US-122 MKII

Informations Thunderbolt : ⓘ
    Apple Inc. thunderbolt_bus

Disques virtuels : ⓘ
    Macintosh HD (disk2 - HFS+ journalisé) /  [Startup] : 1.02 To (551.26 Go libre)
        Disque physique : disk0s2 23.55 Go Online
        Disque physique : disk1s2 999.35 Go Online
    DDE (Fixe) (disk3s2 - HFS+ journalisé) /Volumes/DDE (Fixe)  : 999.86 Go (321.74 Go libre)
        Disque physique : 003-1ER162 999.86 Go (321.74 Go libre)

Logiciels du système : ⓘ
    OS X El Capitan 10.11.6 (15G31) - Temps écoulé depuis le démarrage : environ 6 heures

Fichiers de configuration : ⓘ
    /etc/hosts - Nombre : 19
    System Integrity Protection status: disabled

Gatekeeper : ⓘ
    Mac App Store et développeurs identifiés

Extensions du noyau : ⓘ
        /Applications/Utilities/TechTool Pro 8.app
    [Désengagé]    com.micromat.driver.spdKernel (1.0 - SDK 10.11) [Rechercher]
    [Désengagé]    com.micromat.driver.spdKernel-10-8 (1.0 - SDK 10.11) [Rechercher]

        /Library/Extensions
    [Engagé]    com.tascam.usb2audio.driver (3.24rc1 - SDK 10.8) [Rechercher]

        /System/Library/Extensions
    [Désengagé]    com.devguru.driver.SamsungComposite (1.4.32 - SDK 10.6) [Rechercher]
    [Désengagé]    com.paceap.kext.pacesupport.master (5.8) [Rechercher]

        /System/Library/Extensions/PACESupportFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns
    [Désengagé]    com.paceap.kext.pacesupport.leopard (5.8 - SDK 10.4) [Rechercher]
    [Désengagé]    com.paceap.kext.pacesupport.panther (5.8 - SDK 10.-1) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.paceap.kext.pacesupport.snowleopard (5.8 - SDK 10.6) [Rechercher]
    [Désengagé]    com.paceap.kext.pacesupport.tiger (5.8 - SDK 10.4) [Rechercher]

        /System/Library/Extensions/ssuddrv.kext/Contents/PlugIns
    [Désengagé]    com.devguru.driver.SamsungACMControl (1.4.32 - SDK 10.6) [Rechercher]
    [Désengagé]    com.devguru.driver.SamsungACMData (1.4.32 - SDK 10.6) [Rechercher]
    [Désengagé]    com.devguru.driver.SamsungMTP (1.4.32 - SDK 10.5) [Rechercher]
    [Désengagé]    com.devguru.driver.SamsungSerial (1.4.32 - SDK 10.6) [Rechercher]

        /Users/[expurgé]/Apowersoft/Mac Online Launcher/Mac Online Launcher.app
    [Engagé]    com.Apowersoft.driver.AudioDevice (1.6.7 - SDK 10.11) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.Cycling74.driver.Soundflower (1.0.0 - SDK 10.8) [Rechercher]

Éléments de démarrage : ⓘ
    PACESupport : Chemin : /Library/StartupItems/PACESupport
    Les éléments de démarrage ne fonctionnent plus dans OS X Yosemite ou ultérieur

Agents de lancement systèmes : ⓘ
    [Désengagé]    7 tâches d’Apple
    [Engagé]    152 tâches d’Apple
    [En marche]    79 tâches d’Apple

Daemons de lancement systèmes : ⓘ
    [Désengagé]    44 tâches d’Apple
    [Engagé]    152 tâches d’Apple
    [En marche]    94 tâches d’Apple

Agents de lancement : ⓘ
    [Désengagé]    com.adobe.AAM.Updater-1.0.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-05-05) [Rechercher]
    [Échec]    com.adobe.ARMDCHelper.cc24aef4a1b90ed56a725c38014c95072f92651fb65e1bf9c8e43c37a23d420d.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-01-10) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.bjango.istatmenusagent.plist (? ? ? - installé 2016-04-06) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.bjango.istatmenusnotifications.plist (? ? ? - installé 2016-04-06) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.bjango.istatmenusstatus.plist (Marc Edwards - installé 2016-04-06) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.micromat.TechToolProAgent.plist (Micromat, Inc. - installé 2016-07-15) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.oracle.java.Java-Updater.plist (? cfe4f7a8 72ac4dde - installé 2017-08-01) [Rechercher]
    [Désengagé]    com.teamviewer.teamviewer.plist (TeamViewer GmbH - installé 2017-07-27) [Rechercher]
    [Désengagé]    com.teamviewer.teamviewer_desktop.plist (TeamViewer GmbH - installé 2017-07-18) [Rechercher]

Daemons de lancements : ⓘ
    [Engagé]    PACESupport.plist (Shell Script ab6b5614 - installé 2011-07-08) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.adobe.ARMDC.Communicator.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-01-10) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.adobe.ARMDC.SMJobBlessHelper.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-01-10) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.adobe.fpsaud.plist (? 2afb3af7 c4d3b597 - installé 2017-09-26) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.bjango.istatmenusdaemon.plist (Marc Edwards - installé 2016-04-06) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.micromat.TechToolProDaemon.plist (Micromat, Inc. - installé 2016-07-15) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.microsoft.office.licensingV2.helper.plist (Microsoft Corporation - installé 2016-02-12) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.oracle.java.Helper-Tool.plist (Shell Script e3fefdd2 - installé 2017-07-22) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.paceap.eden.licensed.plist (? 31c2e993 96650636 - installé 2016-12-14) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.teamviewer.Helper.plist (TeamViewer GmbH - installé 2017-07-18) [Rechercher]
    [Désengagé]    com.teamviewer.teamviewer_service.plist (TeamViewer GmbH - installé 2017-07-27) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.zeroonetwenty.BlueHarvestHelper630.plist (Ross Tulloch - installé 2016-05-01) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    org.serviio.server.plist (Shell Script 16e32f40 - installé 2016-07-09)
    [Engagé]    org.tcpdump.chmod_bpf.plist (Shell Script a9f8244f - installé 2016-08-02) [Rechercher]

Agents de lancement pour l’utilisateur : ⓘ
    [Engagé]    com.skype.skype.shareagent.plist (Skype Communications S.a.r.l - installé 2017-09-10) [Rechercher]

Éléments Ouverture : ⓘ
    iTunesHelper    Application (Apple, Inc. - installé 2016-11-19)
        (/Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunesHelper.app)
    BlueHarvest    Application
        (/Applications/Utilities/BlueHarvest.app)
    Android File Transfer Agent    Application
        (~/Library/Application Support/Google/Android File Transfer/Android File Transfer Agent.app)
    fuspredownloader    Application - Masqué
        (~/Library/Application Support/.FUS/fuspredownloader.app)

Modules internets : ⓘ
    AdobeAAMDetect: AdobeAAMDetect 1.0.0.0 (installé 2017-05-05) [Rechercher]
    FlashPlayer-10.6: 27.0.0.159 (installé 2017-10-10) [Rechercher]
    QuickTime Plugin: 7.7.3 (installé 2017-05-05)
    AdobePDFViewerNPAPI: 17.012.20098 (installé 2017-08-31) [Rechercher]
    AdobePDFViewer: 17.012.20098 (installé 2017-08-31) [Rechercher]
    Flash Player: 27.0.0.159 (installé 2017-10-10) [Rechercher]
    Default Browser: 601 (installé 2017-05-05)
    PepperFlashPlayer: 27.0.0.159 (installé 2017-10-10) [Rechercher]
    JavaAppletPlugin: Java 8 Update 144 build 01 (installé 2017-08-01) Vérifier la version

Extensions de Safari : ⓘ
    [Activée]    Adblock Plus - Eyeo GmbH - https://adblockplus.org/ (installé 2017-01-04)
    [Activée]    FastestTube - Kwizzu - http://fastesttube.kwizzu.com/ (installé 2011-03-29)

Modules audios : ⓘ
    TASCAM_US1xx: Inconnu (installé 2016-02-08) [Rechercher]

Panneaux de préférences tiers : ⓘ
    Flash Player (installé 2017-09-26) [Rechercher]
    FUSE for OS X (installé 2016-02-14) [Rechercher]
    Java (installé 2017-08-01) [Rechercher]
    Perian (installé 2011-07-23) [Rechercher]
    TechTool Protection (installé 2016-07-15) [Rechercher]

Time Machine : ⓘ
    Ignorer les fichiers du système : NON
    Sauvegarde automatique : OUI
    Disques sauvegardés :
        Macintosh HD : Taille du disque : 1.02 To Disque utilisé : 470.74 Go
    Destinations :
        Time Machine [Local]
        Taille totale : 999.86 Go
        Nombre total de sauvegardes : 84
        Sauvegarde la plus ancienne : 13/12/2016 00:33
        Dernière sauvegarde : 09/10/2017 20:56
        Taille du disque de sauvegarde : Trop petite
            Taille de la sauvegarde 999.86 Go > (Disque utilisé 470.74 Go X 3)

Utilisation du processeur par opération : ⓘ
         6%       kernel_task
         5%       WindowServer
         0%       MIDIServer
         0%       fontd
         0%       iStat Menus Status

Utilisation de la RAM par opération : ⓘ
    910 Mo        kernel_task
    416 Mo        Safari
    246 Mo        com.apple.WebKit.WebContent
    151 Mo        WindowServer
    147 Mo        java

Utilisation de l’énergie par opération : ⓘ
      9.74    WindowServer
      6.68    MIDIServer
      3.44    loginwindow
      3.22    SystemUIServer

Informations de la mémoire virtuelle : ⓘ
    4.00 Go       RAM disponible
    1.03 Go       RAM libre
    4.00 Go       RAM utilisée
    2.97 Go       Fichiers en cache
    0 o           Fichier d’échange utilisé

Installations de logiciel (30 derniers jours) : ⓘ
    Adobe Flash Player:  (installé 2017-09-23)
    Adobe Flash Player:  (installé 2017-10-10)
    Adobe Pepper Flash Player:  (installé 2017-10-10)

    La liste des installations peut ne pas être complète.
```

Merci à toi !


----------



## Fatal Wis Titi (15 Octobre 2017)

Même après un nettoyage des fichiers système et la reparation de permissions d'OnyX, le redémarrage était assez long. Le logo Apple avec la barre de chargement mettent à peu prêt 30 secondes à apparaître. 

Durant ces 30 secondes, le retroéclairage s'allume mais l'écran reste noir.

Cela fait un moment que son démarrage est long et il démarrait très rapidement avant, j'aimerai retrouver ce confort. ^^

Des idées ? 

Un grand merci pour ton investissement


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2017)

Le rapport d'«EtreCheck» déclare que la vitesse est excellente. Je ne vois rien d'anormal dans le tableau logiciel.

Si ton problème précis est ceci : 


Fatal Wis Titi a dit:


> Le logo Apple avec la barre de chargement mettent à peu prêt 30 secondes à apparaître



alors je te conseille d'aller à : Menu  > Préférences Système > *Disque de démarrage*. Déverrouille le cadenas et sélectionne le volume *Macintosh HD* de l'OS. Cette simple sélection inscrit dans la mémoire *NVRAM* une adresse de démarrage automatique pour l'*EFI* (Programme Interne du Mac) sur le volume *Macintosh HD*.

=> cela devrait éviter au gestionnaire de démarrage de l'*EFI* de chercher les volumes démarrables au départ > ce qui pourrait expliquer le délai d'affichage de la . Car la  s'affiche dès l'éxécution par l'*EFI* du programme de démarrage de l'OS. Ce devrait donc être immédiatement après le démarrage si une adresse est renseignée en *NVRAM*.


----------



## Fatal Wis Titi (15 Octobre 2017)

Effectivement c'était tout simplement ça ! ^^

J'ai dû changer de disque quand je tentais d'installer Windows. Quand j'ai abandonné j'ai très certainement oublié de sélectionner  de nouveau le Macintosh HD.

Maintenant je m'occupe de mon disque dur externe qui a des déconnections intempestives. Ca devient ingérable pour travailler car j'ai du contenu dessus, pesant 450 Go (d'où l'utilité du disque externe ^^), que mes applis utilisent. J'ai réinitialisé le SMC mais rien a changé... 

Je cherche, je cherche... 

En tout cas encore un grand merci pour ton efficacité ! T'es au top !


----------



## marvynstock (9 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir, 

Même soucis, quelqu'un peut m'aider svp ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir *marvyn
*
Est-ce que tu peux dire s'il y a des données ou un système dans le volume *W* qui est l'hôte d'un système de stockage *CoreStorage Chiffré* ?


----------



## marvynstock (9 Novembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *marvyn
> *
> Est-ce que tu peux dire s'il y a des données ou un système dans le volume *W* qui est l'hôte d'un système de stockage *CoreStorage Chiffré* ?



Bonsoir, non le W je l'ai renommé, rien n'est présent dans son stockage, je souhaite le supprimer pour le fusionner avec mon disque dur de base Macintosh. Merci


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2017)

Est-ce que tu peux (pour me faciliter la tâche - car je ne suis pas amateur de captures de tableaux du «Terminal») --> passer dans le «Terminal» les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```

et... attention ! les poster ici en copier-coller (pas en images) > mais pour que l'affichage soit bien propre en t'y prenant ainsi :


avant ton coller > presse le bouton *⌹* (4è avant la fin à droite) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> le 1er tableau sera une redite en mode texte de ta capture > le 2è me donnera l'*UUID* du *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* du 2è *CoreStorage* > ce qui permettra de te passer une commande de destruction pour commencer à déblayer le disque.


----------



## marvynstock (9 Novembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu peux (pour me faciliter la tâche - car je ne suis pas amateur de captures de tableaux du «Terminal») --> passer dans le «Terminal» les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...




```
Last login: Thu Nov  9 19:22:21 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Marvyn:~ marvyn$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            75.7 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s5
   5:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s6
   6:          Apple_CoreStorage W                       44.0 GB    disk0s7
   7:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s8

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +75.4 GB    disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 1B33B42A-BD6D-41A4-B4F7-F24E75CE29D9
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS W                      +43.6 GB    disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s7
                                 C36F35BE-7E2B-4FC5-B290-FD0ADE9164FE
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

MacBook-Pro-de-Marvyn:~ marvyn$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (2 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group D545A5D2-1F6A-45C5-B1EC-9244222EF895
|   =========================================================
|   Name:         Macintosh HD
|   Status:       Online
|   Size:         75715670016 B (75.7 GB)
|   Free Space:   94208 B (94.2 KB)
|   |
|   +-< Physical Volume 4183FDEB-F347-4EC9-A847-9B07B5818EEC
|   |   ----------------------------------------------------
|   |   Index:    0
|   |   Disk:     disk0s2
|   |   Status:   Online
|   |   Size:     75715670016 B (75.7 GB)
|   |
|   +-> Logical Volume Family 7EA243BB-DC68-49F4-BE10-4FF346B15212
|       ----------------------------------------------------------
|       Encryption Type:         AES-XTS
|       Encryption Status:       Unlocked
|       Conversion Status:       Complete
|       High Level Queries:      Fully Secure
|       |                        Passphrase Required
|       |                        Accepts New Users
|       |                        Has Visible Users
|       |                        Has Volume Key
|       |
|       +-> Logical Volume 1B33B42A-BD6D-41A4-B4F7-F24E75CE29D9
|           ---------------------------------------------------
|           Disk:                  disk1
|           Status:                Online
|           Size (Total):          75363254272 B (75.4 GB)
|           Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)
|           LV Name:               Macintosh
|           Volume Name:           Macintosh
|           Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 789E16BE-4628-43BD-98A8-3CBD1B59A4D2
    =========================================================
    Name:         W
    Status:       Online
    Size:         43978305536 B (44.0 GB)
    Free Space:   0 B (0 B)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 4B6A0EFB-0FC0-4EBB-B09E-1B9C20E1728C
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s7
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     43978305536 B (44.0 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family D5B0CCFD-AFD2-43D7-A054-D73F1846DF22
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Conversion Status:       Complete
        High Level Queries:      Fully Secure
        |                        Passphrase Required
        |                        Accepts New Users
        |                        Has Visible Users
        |                        Has Volume Key
        |
        +-> Logical Volume C36F35BE-7E2B-4FC5-B290-FD0ADE9164FE
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          43625979904 B (43.6 GB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               W
            Volume Name:           W
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFSX
MacBook-Pro-de-Marvyn:~ marvyn$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2017)

Passe les 2 commandes (tu peux faire des copier-coller) :

```
diskutil umount force disk2
diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 789E16BE-4628-43BD-98A8-3CBD1B59A4D2
```


la 1ère démonte de force le volume *W*

la 2è détruit le *CoreStorage Chiffré* dont il était l'hôte en remontant un volume *Apple_HFS+* standard intitulé *Untitled*

Cette double opération effectuée > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```
 (seulement) et poste le tableau pour vérification de l'état des lieux.


----------



## marvynstock (9 Novembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe les 2 commandes (tu peux faire des copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil umount force disk2
> ...




```
Last login: Thu Nov  9 20:01:28 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Marvyn:~ marvyn$ diskutil umount force disk2
disk2 was already unmounted or it has a partitioning scheme so use "diskutil unmountDisk" instead
MacBook-Pro-de-Marvyn:~ marvyn$ diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 789E16BE-4628-43BD-98A8-3CBD1B59A4D2
Started CoreStorage operation
Unmounting Logical Volumes
Destroying Logical Volume Group
Erasing disk0s7
Mounting disk
Finished CoreStorage operation
MacBook-Pro-de-Marvyn:~ marvyn$
```


----------



## marvynstock (9 Novembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe les 2 commandes (tu peux faire des copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil umount force disk2
> ...




```
Last login: Thu Nov  9 20:01:28 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Marvyn:~ marvyn$ diskutil umount force disk2
disk2 was already unmounted or it has a partitioning scheme so use "diskutil unmountDisk" instead
MacBook-Pro-de-Marvyn:~ marvyn$ diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 789E16BE-4628-43BD-98A8-3CBD1B59A4D2
Started CoreStorage operation
Unmounting Logical Volumes
Destroying Logical Volume Group
Erasing disk0s7
Mounting disk
Finished CoreStorage operation
MacBook-Pro-de-Marvyn:~ marvyn$ DISKUTIL LIST
-bash: DISKUTIL: command not found
MacBook-Pro-de-Marvyn:~ marvyn$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            75.7 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s5
   5:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s6
   6:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                44.0 GB    disk0s7

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +75.4 GB    disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 1B33B42A-BD6D-41A4-B4F7-F24E75CE29D9
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

MacBook-Pro-de-Marvyn:~ marvyn$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2017)

Alors tu passes la série de commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s7
```


qui suppriment les partitions-cibles en convertissant leur espace à de l'espace libre

Puis tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 1B33B42A-BD6D-41A4-B4F7-F24E75CE29D9 0b
```


qui récupère tout l'espace libre disponible au *CoreStorage* de la partition *disk0s2* et à son volume *Macintosh*

une vérification du système de fichiers *Apple_HFS+* de ce volume-hôte va intervenir --> s'il n'y a pas d'erreurs > la commande va passer

S'il n'y a pas eu d'échec > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## marvynstock (9 Novembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors tu passes la série de commandes (l'une après l'autre) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
> ...




```
Last login: Thu Nov  9 20:10:58 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Marvyn:~ marvyn$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
Started erase on disk0s5 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
MacBook-Pro-de-Marvyn:~ marvyn$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6
Started erase on disk0s6
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
MacBook-Pro-de-Marvyn:~ marvyn$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s7
Started erase on disk0s7 Untitled
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
MacBook-Pro-de-Marvyn:~ marvyn$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 1B33B42A-BD6D-41A4-B4F7-F24E75CE29D9 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 1B33B42A-BD6D-41A4-B4F7-F24E75CE29D9
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Detected a case-sensitive volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 75 715 670 016 to 120 473 067 520 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 120 473 067 520 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 120 120 541 184 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
MacBook-Pro-de-Marvyn:~ marvyn$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +120.1 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 1B33B42A-BD6D-41A4-B4F7-F24E75CE29D9
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

MacBook-Pro-de-Marvyn:~ marvyn$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2017)

Tu as tout récupéré sans anicroche.

L'identifiant de device de la partition de secours *Recovery HD* est décalé à *disk0s4* alors qu'avant l'opération il était à *disk0s3*.

Car pour récupérer l'espace libre qui était en-dessous de la *Recovery HD* à la partition du dessus *disk0s2* > il a fallu supprimer l'obstacle de cette partition. Elle a donc été clonée en queue de disque avec un identifiant de clone *disk0s4*. L'original *disk0s3* a été supprimé. La bande de blocs libres désormais au contact du pied de la partition *disk0s2* a pu être absorbée. Et... l'identifiant *disk0s4* est resté à la partition de secours - preuve qu'il s'agit d'un clone (fonctionnel).

C'est que le *kernel* (noyau du Système) a commencé à ne plus suivre tout ce qui se passait. Un simple re-démarrage et ta *Recovery HD* va redevenir *disk0s3*.


----------



## marvynstock (9 Novembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as tout récupéré sans anicroche.
> 
> L'identifiant de device de la partition de secours *Recovery HD* est décalé à *disk0s4* alors qu'avant l'opération il était à *disk0s3*.
> 
> ...



Super j'ai vu ça, merci tu es génial ! 
Encore un énorme merci pour ton aide précieuse.
Excellente soirée à toi.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2017)

À toi aussi. 

Tu as été fûté, je vois : tu as été poster directo dans le fil du "garage" (de réparations de l'espace-disque).


----------



## Nonnogio (21 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir suite a une installation ratée de windows  avec Boot Camp mon disque dur affiche moins de Go que au paravant 898go a la place de 1To
voila les info que je puis trouver pardon pour mon français


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2017)

Salut

Tente un :
*diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b*


----------



## Nonnogio (21 Novembre 2017)

merci pour ta réponse rapide voila le résultat


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2017)

J'ai bien peur qu'il ne faille supprimer la partition de Recovery, qui vu sa taille ne doit pas être utilisable :
*diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s3 *
puis
*diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b*
Et enfin réinstaller le système pour recréer la bonne Recovery.
Au lien de faire des copies d'écran, fait plutôt des copier/coller texte que tu colle entre balises Code :


----------



## Nonnogio (21 Novembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> J'ai bien peur qu'il ne faille supprimer la partition de Recovery, qui vu sa taille ne doit pas être utilisable :
> *diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s3 *
> puis
> *diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b*
> ...


comment je procède pour réinstaller le système svp


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2017)

Déjà tu as fait le nécessaire et c'est ok pour tes partitions?
Quelle est ta version Mac os x ?


----------



## Nonnogio (21 Novembre 2017)

je procède mac high sierra version 10.13.1

```
/Users/giovannicauz/Desktop/Capture d’écran 2017-11-21 à 22.50.14.png
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2017)

Donc rien de plus facile tu vas le trouver sur l'appli AppStore


----------



## Nonnogio (21 Novembre 2017)

je récupère la taille du disque merci et mettaient je doit réinstaller si bien compris


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2017)

Nonnogio a dit:


> je procède mac high sierra version 10.13.1
> 
> ```
> /Users/giovannicauz/Desktop/Capture d’écran 2017-11-21 à 22.50.14.png
> ```


C'est pas le lien de la capture d'écran qu'il faut mettre entre balises Code, mais le contenu des info texte du terminal qu'il faut copier depuis le terminal et coller sur le forum.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2017)

Nonnogio a dit:


> je récupère la taille du disque merci et mettaient je doit réinstaller si bien compris


Dans ce cas c'est tokay.
Tu n'as plus qu'à télécharger High Sierra et le réinstaller. Tes données et programmes ne seront pas touchés.


----------



## Nonnogio (21 Novembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Donc rien de plus facile tu vas le trouver sur l'appli AppStore


je ne trouve pas boot camp sur app store je suis pas trop familier stp


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2017)

Nonnogio a dit:


> je ne trouve pas boot camp sur app store je suis pas trop familier stp


Pourquoi parles-tu de bootCamp?
C'est High Sierra qu'il faut ré-installer avant de remettre le bouzin Microsoft. Tu as besoin de la partition de Recovery.


----------



## Nonnogio (21 Novembre 2017)

merci beaucoup pour te solution je longtemps cherche sur le web tu est meilleur


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2017)

Nonnogio a dit:


> merci beaucoup pour te solution je longtemps cherche sur le web tu est meilleur


Je te le fais pas dire.

@+


----------



## Nonnogio (18 Février 2018)

Bonjour suite a une installation ratée de windows avec Boot Camp deuxième édition mon disque dur affiche moins de Go que au paravant 791go a la place de 1To comment récupérer ma partition originelle voila me diskutil list

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            791.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s4
   5:           Windows Recovery                         523.2 MB   disk0s5
   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s6
   7:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s7
   8:           Windows Recovery                         523.2 MB   disk0s8
   9:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s9
  10:           Windows Recovery                         523.2 MB   disk0s10
  11:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s11
  12:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              198.3 GB   disk0s12

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Sauvegarde MAC          999.9 GB   disk1s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2018)

Salut *Nonnogio
*
Passe l'une après l'autre (en copier-coller chaque fois) les commandes que je te présente en tableau :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s7
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s8
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s9
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s10
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s11
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s12
diskutll resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


les 9 premières suppriment les partitions n°*4* --> n°*12*

la 10è récupère l'espace libéré à la partition n°*2*

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur --> repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## Nonnogio (18 Février 2018)

merci pour ta réponse

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Sauvegarde MAC          99
```
il me semble retourne a la normale merci beaucoup je doit faire autre chose?


----------



## Nonnogio (18 Février 2018)

excuse moi de te pose encore une question pourquoi je ne arrive pas installer windows 10 je testé avec 8 et 8,1 pas réussi


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2018)

Ton problème de partitionnement est réglé. Sauf que...

... la partition de secours *disk0s3* (*Recovery HD*) > alors même qu'elle n'était pas concernée par les suppressions de partitions (qui commençaient à *disk0s4*) > a été entraînée dans le lot et supprimée également.

Il faut donc que tu recrées cette partition > ce qui s'opère automatiquement en ré-installant l'OS en place dans le volume principal *Macintosh HD*.

=> quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans ce volume ?


----------



## Nonnogio (18 Février 2018)

mac OS High Sierra 
version 10.13.3


----------



## Nonnogio (18 Février 2018)

je réinstalle via app store?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2018)

Oui : tu télécharges un installateur et tu l'appliques au volume démarré.


seul le Logiciel-Système est restauré (et la partition de secours recréée).

# note : j'ai dû mal à admettre la suppression de la partition de secours qui avait été laissée hors-jeu. De quoi soupçonner un bogue de la version  10.13 de *diskutil*.


----------



## Nonnogio (18 Février 2018)

tu a bien dit de supprime tout ça  juste ?

diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s7
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s8
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s9
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s10
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s11
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s12
diskutll resizeVolume disk0s2 0b


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2018)

Comme tu vois dans la liste que tu redonnes --> la 1ère partition à être supprimée était le n°*4* alors que la partition de secours étant la n°*3* était hors jeu des suppressions.

Je pense que c'est la dernière commande (classique) qui a été mal interprétée --> *diskutil* a supprimé la partition n°*3* qui faisait obstacle à la récupération de l'espace libre à la partition n°*2* > alors que classiquement il commence par cloner la partition de secours en queue de disque > puis supprime l'original > et récupère l'espace libre. Ainsi > la partition de secours clone se retrouve à toucher la partition-Système élargie.

Ça sent le bogue de *diskutil*.


----------



## litobar71 (18 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ça sent le bogue de *diskutil*.



bonjour,

encore une hostie présanctifiée pour _"Le Mécano de la Général"! 







_


----------



## Nonnogio (18 Février 2018)

merci beaucoup macomaniac pour ton aide


----------



## Nonnogio (18 Février 2018)

Installation réussi je poste diskutil list qui me semble correcte merci tu pense que je dois débrancher mon disque externe pour installer windows ?

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Sauvegarde MAC          999.9 GB   disk1s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2018)

Je vois que tu as recréé la partition de secours en n°3.



Nonnogio a dit:


> tu penses que je dois débrancher mon disque externe pour installer windows ?



Ça ne me paraît pas nécessaire.​


----------



## RomainTOUET (6 Mars 2018)

Salut, j'ai également un probleme qui ressemble a ceux que tu as deja résolus cependant il persiste encore à cause d'une erreur. Voici mon probleme: j'ai supprimer la partition bootcamp grace à ta premiere commande erase, et maintenant j'aimerais récupérer l'espace de stockage. Voici ce que j'obtiens en tapant diskutil list:

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         76.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +76.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            55.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Ensuite, je tape la commande: diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b, cependant j'ai ce message d'erreur:
"Disk is an APFS Physical Store (use a diskutil apfs verb instead to resize)":

```
MBP-de-Romain:~ romaintouet$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
Disk is an APFS Physical Store (use a diskutil apfs verb instead to resize)
```

Saurais-tu d'ou vient le probleme et comment y remédier ? Je te remercie d'avance.

Romain


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

Salut *Romain
*
Passe (l'une après l'autre ; en copier-coller) les 2 commandes -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


s'il n'y a pas d'erreur dans le système de fichiers *apfs* --> ton problème devrait être résolu

car la 1ère commande supprime la partition * disk0s3* qui bloque la récupération de l'espace libre situé en-dessous d'elle

et la 2è commande récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur apfs*. Tu noteras que la commande que tu avais tentée : 
	
	



```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```
 n'est valide qu'en cas de format *jhfs+* sur la partition cible > mais pas *apfs* qui demande d'employer un jargon spécial

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------

